# Does anyone have an iboats forum membership?



## jethro (Apr 17, 2017)

I can't seem to get my account running at the iboats forum. Does anyone here have an account there and could help me out by contacting a moderator? It's frustrating as can be. I have tried for 6 months to open an account there but never get a confirmation email. I need to ask questions there.

PLEASE OBI WAN, YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2017)

Whats your user name? I just created an account and can ask for you. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2017)

And why cant you ask the question here, Are we not smart enough? :LOL2:


----------



## jethro (Apr 17, 2017)

User name is Jethro1192 and yes, you are all very smart, but this is about a Volvo Penta 2.3L and it seems this is more an outboard forum. Of course, it is in a tin boat, so maybe!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 17, 2017)

*Pappy is the "go to" guy for Volvo issues !!!!*

wow - I tried to log into i-boats: password no good.
I reset my password - message said it was successful
5 minutes later, I went to log in and they said my password
is not recognized ???????

so they may be having some "issues".

like Jim said - - - - share your question with us


----------



## jethro (Apr 17, 2017)

Ahh, well that may explain it. I'll post up about trying to identify my engine soon.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2017)

Jethro I am now in my iboats account. No problem getting in.

*FORGET the above message.* I got in, and then got bounced, and then they didn't recognize my proper password. I'd leave them alone for a day or two to see if they can work it out. 

richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 17, 2017)

Jim said:


> And why cant you ask the question here, Are we not smart enough? :LOL2:



He probably saw some of my posts. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > And why cant you ask the question here, Are we not smart enough? :LOL2:
> ...


 :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2017)

Contacted them, explained your situation, gave them your user name and a Link to this thread. Response was 3 business days.

Good luck,
Jim


----------



## jethro (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you Jim!!

I gave up on the Volvo Penta yesterday. Threw in the towel. It's going to the marina today, impossible to make a spark happen. New wires, distributor, points, coil, main fuse, reset all the grounds, new battery... IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## PGRChaplain (Apr 20, 2017)

Ignition Resistor.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 26, 2017)

I've been registered there for six months and still can't post a comment or start a thread. Today I'm looking around for a place where people trade tiller and remote parts.


----------



## jethro (Apr 26, 2017)

PGRChaplain said:


> Ignition Resistor.



I can't find one!! I have looked everywhere!


----------

